# Super Six geometry



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

I am unable to locate the Super Six geometry on Cannondale's website. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Aspen said:


> I am unable to locate the Super Six geometry on Cannondale's website. Does anyone know where I can find it?


the basic geometry hasnt changed since caad7. the supersix, six13, system6 and caad9 all have the same geometry.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

toyota said:


> the basic geometry hasnt changed since caad7. the supersix, six13, system6 and caad9 all have the same geometry.


I thought I'd read somewhere that the SuperSix, SystemSix, & CAAD9 share the same geometry, but that the Six13 & CAAD8 shared a *different* geometry?

Probably a moot point, or hair-splitting of the most anal sort. I once compared the allegedly "relaxed" geometry of a Cannondale Synapse to the "race" geometry of a Six13 and the only difference was something like 0.5° HTA, 0.7cm headtube length, & 1cm wheelbase...all else was identical.


----------

